#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Gatekeepers??????

## Tx_evalprincess

I was wondering if there are gatekeepers...or if this is something only included in the Ghostbuster movie? If there are gatekeepers, where do I go to learn more about them? I have tried to do some research into this, but have come up against all the typical bs...if anyone knows or feels like pointing me in the right direction...I would very much appreciate it.

----------


## Cartoon Character

There are, but it may not be what you have in mind.

----------


## Tx_evalprincess

What does it all include....I just need a direction to go in. Don't have the faintest clue as to where to start looking for information, but don't want any member of the forum to feel like I'm not trying to learn on my own. Just need a direction to start...or more info if you can share any. Thank you by the way, for responding I really appreciate it.

----------


## Broomhilda

There many Gatekeepers there many Gates.
Vivienne the "Lady of the Lake" I was taught was a Gatekeeper to Avalon.
Nobody could find the Gate pass through her waters or even know where to look with out her permission.
ST Peter is Heaven's GateKeeper.
There 3, Gatekeeper's to hell 
There so many more what Gatekeeper are you looking for?

----------


## Cartoon Character

There are also mortals who are considered gatekeepers in some traditions. Were you looking for anything in particular?

----------


## Tx_evalprincess

I have a friend that tells me they are a gatekeeper. That they help decide who goes where (per say) in the afterlife. They told me that they chose to be born and have had several past lives. I like this person, and I really don't want to doubt the validity to what they say, just don't know how to go about finding out this information without making this person feel poor for telling me this.

----------


## Cartoon Character

Well, some traditions teach that we all chose to be born, and we can have many past lives (I have a lot, but they're not really "past"....that's another story though.) Care of the living and care of the dead are big parts of religious Daoism, so in my tradition, the DaoShi (priest) has a hand in making sure the dead go where they need to. I'm not sure if that's what you mean exactly, but if it is, then what you're describing is actually pretty common, as many traditions have adepts with similar functions, and also the whole thing about choosing birth and several previous incarnations. Hope that helps.

----------


## Tx_evalprincess

Thank you, I hope to get a better grasp on it all. I find everything so interesting and feel like a sponge. Everything that I read here further enlightens my mind and perspective.

----------


## Cartoon Character

Good. I hope so too.

----------


## GaianGuy

What Ghost of Shaolin said (post #7) seems a rational & reasonable interpretation for what your friend might have meant: "Care of the living and care of the dead are big parts of religious Daoism, so in my tradition, the DaoShi (priest) has a hand in making sure the dead go where they need to". I hope that is the case.

Because, if your friend intends to say that they personally possess both the authority and the power *to pass judgement* on dying or deceased persons, and to either approve or deny a deceased's 'spirit' (or whatever) access to one realm or another...that would be an astonishing claim for a mortal to make, in my opinion. 

I've had several friends or acquaintances who made claims about themselves that I either knew to be false or were so improbable, that I could never believe them to be true of anyone - without personally witnessing them manifesting the alleged, highly improbable, thing. 

I believe strongly that everyone should be granted the freedom to define themselves - *as a principle* - but...I've noticed in recent years a surge in people demanding that everyone must validate everything they portray themselves to be, by agreeing to accept & believe anything they claim about themselves. 

There's a difference between - being free to define yourself anyway you wish in your personal, private beliefs, and - choosing to broadcast your self-definition in public. No one is obliged to accept or believe what other persons portray about themselves in public. I have approached this problem with statements like: "I care about you and our relationship is important to me, but I can't and won't support you in publicly claiming "X" about yourself, by pretending to believe "X" to be a fact".

----------


## Cartoon Character

I agree with GaianGuy. I am usually pretty wary of people making such claims unless I know better. Which is to say, I don't take much of anything at face value, even if I know that what I'm hearing is legitimate. A lot of people like to lay claim to various abilities and functions, many of which are entirely beyond the scope of human capability. I'm not saying your friend is being untruthful, but I am saying to always remember that when dealing with the occult and magick, things are almost NEVER what they seem, at least at first.

----------


## redmonk

Just like there is an estabilished hierarchy in in everything that exists , there is also one regarding what spirit will go where , and that is up to a very eficient universal law created by the Creator and that is according to the persons spiritual evolution. We cannot choose where we go because we humans are in average are very low in the spiritual hierarchy coparing to the rest of the spiritual tree.

----------


## Tx_evalprincess

Thank you all for your responses. Unfortunately I tend to question EVERYTHING, but because this person is my friend I wanted to see if what they said had any legitimacy. I won't stop being their friend, but I thought what they were claiming was a little beyond the scope of probability.

----------


## Broomhilda

If the person just believes it and have the common sence to understand that people might question them then its perfectly fine imo.
there warning signs and red flags for people that cling on anything including the occult. 
Warning signs might include saying there "whatever". God,Gatekeeper,Micheal Jackson,dont care.
But if they start obsessing start acting authoritative or distructive to themselves or others or start demanding you believe what they say then you might have a problem.
Then it starts to become a friendship that is unhealthy.
Other then that just concider it a quirk and go on. 
Everyone has something weird about them I dont care who it is.

----------


## Cartoon Character

> Everyone has something weird about them I dont care who it is.


Nope. Not me! Just ask me and I'll tell ya so.

----------

